# Java SMS Authentifizierung



## Mehrlin (22. Mai 2012)

guten morgen Leute,

meine Aufgabe ist es eine Art Sms-Authentifizierung für das einloggen an Programmen zu erstellen.
also:
ich gebe meinen Namen ein und mein Passwort ein. An die hinterlegte Handynummer des Users soll nun ein "Passcode" gesendet werden.

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen wie Sms-Web-Server, lib, usw...

wär echt froh wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## freez (22. Mai 2012)

Nun, emails aus Java herrausschicken ist kein Geheimniss. Es gibt Dienste, die E-Mails in SMS an Handys umwandeln und verschicken. Suchst du so eine Info, oder brauchst du tiefer gehende Details, wie man sowas umsetzt?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Mai 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/136434-sms-versenden.html


----------



## Mehrlin (22. Mai 2012)

danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Mehrlin (22. Mai 2012)

Sooo..... das versenden von E-mails über Java funktioniert schon mal.

wie wandelt ihr die e-mails in eine sms um? 
es gibt zwar zahlreiche anbieter die diesen Dienst übernehmen aber die kommen mir alle nicht sehr seriös vor..... ueh:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (22. Mai 2012)

bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter bist du denn ?
Soweit ich weiß bieten manche von Haus aus die Möglichkeit an, E-Mails per Sms zu verschicken
(dann aber kostenpflichtig, versteht sich  )


----------



## Mehrlin (23. Mai 2012)

ich bin bei 1und1 aber da kostet die "Umwandlung" und der Versand 10cent pro sms....


----------



## HoaX (23. Mai 2012)

Ohne EMail geht das z.B. bei Sipgate. Die bieten eine schöne API via XMLRPC und der Versand kostet 7,9¢ je SMS im Basic-Tarif.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Mai 2012)

Ich sags ja nur ungern, aber anscheinend ist da die Telekom günstiger:
http://www.telekom.de/dlp/agb/pdf/39987.pdf

Ich habs nur überflogen, aber da kostet dich eine Sms anscheinend nur 0,099 Cent


----------



## freez (23. Mai 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ich sags ja nur ungern, aber anscheinend ist da die Telekom günstiger:
> http://www.telekom.de/dlp/agb/pdf/39987.pdf
> 
> Ich habs nur überflogen, aber da kostet dich eine Sms anscheinend nur 0,099 Cent


Das ist doch in Euro, oder?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Mai 2012)

freez hat gesagt.:


> Das ist doch in Euro, oder?



:autsch:feif::reflect::bloed: da hab ich wohl zuviel überflogen


----------



## Mehrlin (23. Mai 2012)

hab da was interessantes gefunden..... Send text messages from e-mail | | Tinkernut.comTinkernut.com ..... habt ihr sowas schon mal ausprobiert? 

:/ aber leider bekomm ichs damit auch nicht gebacken


----------



## HoaX (23. Mai 2012)

Mehrlin hat gesagt.:


> hab da was interessantes gefunden..... Send text messages from e-mail | | Tinkernut.comTinkernut.com ..... habt ihr sowas schon mal ausprobiert?
> 
> :/ aber leider bekomm ichs damit auch nicht gebacken



Sowas gibts es ja soweit ich weiß kaum mehr, da der Empfänger die SMS zahlen muss und man so schön bei diesem Kosten verursachen könnte ohne dass dieser sich wehren kann.

Ich persönlich würde entweder bei gmx und sonstigen EMail-Providern schauen ob diese was anbieten, und ansonsten die Sipgate API verwenden. Es sollte bei beiden weniger als 20 Zeilen für einen einfachen Test reichen. Wenn man sehr viele SMS versenden muss, dann ggf. auch nach anderen, darauf spezialisierten Anbietern umsehen, da wird es dann idR günstiger.


----------



## Mehrlin (24. Mai 2012)

Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte 
Developer Garden APIs

hier ist alles wunderbar erklärt


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (24. Mai 2012)

das is nicht schlecht 

hats jetzt geklappt ?
Läufts ?


----------



## Mehrlin (24. Mai 2012)

Das kann ich noch nicht sagen 
muss die Informationen für meinen Arbeitgeber sammeln 

welches Verfahren ich dann genau nutze weiß ich noch nicht
Hab mich bis jetzt mal mit 3 Verfahren beschäftigt 


1.	E-Mail die mittels Service in eine SMS umwandeln (EMail2SMS verfahren)
2.	SMS Übertragung mittels Schnittstelle von Mobilfunkanbietern 
3.	Mittels GSM-Modem


----------



## Mehrlin (24. Mai 2012)

falls ihr noch mehr Möglichkeiten kennt bitte sagen


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (25. Mai 2012)

also ich weiß auf jeden Fall das folgendes geht:
Man kann eine MMS als E-Mail senden....
Einfach in das Empfängerfeld die E-Mail schreiben, dann kommt die MMS als Mail an

Weiß nich ob dir das weiterhilft, aber ein Ansatz ist es denke ich


----------

